# Danish oil or wax or varnish



## fred55 (3 Dec 2014)

Just helping out the family who like recycles scaffold board furniture. Yes; I'm about to make some of the stuff I've now got orders for coffee table, shoe rack, log box should have kept my mouth shut - to quote "how much !" and "I could make a better job than those !" . So can any body recommend a finish wax or varnish that has a mid oak kind of colouring. Thanks for any reply may save me experimenting with loads of finishes. Oh; and I've no intention of using reclaimed boards I shall be selecting new ones that are dry n untwisted and just need a light sanding.


----------



## whiskywill (4 Dec 2014)

I have used the rustic pine on bare wood and it looked very good. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRIWAX-ORIGIN ... 1072083047


----------



## RelicsOfWitney (24 Dec 2014)

Have you thought about trying Osmo 3072?


----------

